# Totally confused...what is going on ???



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi,

my story is here....

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/going-...sband-wants-divorce-me-help-there-chance.html

I still live in our (his) house with him and the kids....we're nice and civil with each other....eat dinner together and....we have sex every day (EVERY DAY !!!!).....

He kept cuddling with me shortly after he told me he wants a divorce and but denied he was doing it, or he said he must have been just horny.....

One morning he woke up by the alarm and had to realize he WAS cuddling with me (not in the horny way).....that's when I told him if he wanted more to let me know (mistake ???)....

That very same night he pulled me over on his side of the bed and started hugging me so tight like he never wants to let me go....

He sounded like he was sobbing a little and then we kissed and hugged, kissed again and fell asleep holding each other....no sex.....

The next night we had sex....and from then on every night so far for the last couple of weeks....

We've never made love as long and passionate as now (even though he doesn't get an orgasm probably because of the depression).....

He still seems depressed during the day, but he's nice to me....

I saw the filled out divorce paperwork (so I thought) on his desk until today and thought he might be reconsidering, but when I checked the paperwork thoroughly this morning I noticed it was just the cover sheet, the rest was gone.

I don't dare to ask him as I don't want to destroy any possible chance for reconciliation but I have no clue what is going on ????!!!!

Help !!!! Any advise is appreciated !!!!!!

Thanks  !!!!!!!


----------



## Deb1234 (May 31, 2009)

Can you get him to go to a counselor with you?


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

He's refused counseling when I begged him for it the day he told me he wants out.

I have not brought it up again since I'm scared I'll destroy the last little chance for reconciliation....

He's been an Army guy now cop....real tough guy....

He's very stubborn and he doesn't want to take medication for the depression which I'm sure would help him see our relationship in the real light....that I was not committed enough but that I woke up and am now working hard on it....

I'm sure he still loves me, but I'm afraid it's too early to confront him with stuff like that....

I am scared of getting the papers served.... what do I do then ???

Will he drop the whole thing and try to work it out or would he go through with it since it was all filed already ?!?!?

I can't read him....

I feel that he still loves me and I'm sure we could work it out, but then again he's stubborn and still depressed and oh, did I mention STUBBORN.....

This is killing me.....


----------

